

Back In - atestu
http://speirs.org/blog/2010/5/3/back-in.html

======
petercooper
The TL;dr version: Developer who quit developing for the iPhone platform in
2008 due to issues with the App Store's policies decides to come back because
a) he sees nothing better coming along, b) doesn't wish to turn into an angry,
bearded open source zealot in 10 years, and c) realizes that his gesture
didn't make Apple change its mind. Further, he suggests that Apple's levels of
control are a natural evolution of platform development.

~~~
shrikant
_...that Apple's levels of control are a natural evolution of platform
development._

That makes me a sad panda.

------
dougmccune
The author's original "I'm out" post: <http://speirs.org/blog/2008/9/12/app-
store-im-out.html>

What I find sad is that every issue he had with Apple is still just as bad.
The only thing that has changed positively is the app store approval time.
Everything else is either the same or worse. And so basically he's just
saying, "Fine, you're just going to keep doing the things I find
reprehensible, but consumers love you, so I'll play your game." It's an
understandable position to take, it just makes me sad to see developers
feeling like they're forced to cede their strongly held beliefs because Apple
has gotten too big and the momentum is too great to ignore.

And yes, I realize nobody is _actually_ forcing him to act against his
beliefs, but he clearly _feels_ that way.

~~~
hboon
He's a indie Mac developer. And as an indie Mac developer, you can afford to
ignore iPhones and iPod touch. But it's hard to ignore the iPad.

